
Samsung's Bixby will help you shop, unless you have Verizon - newzzy
https://www.cnet.com/news/samsung-galaxy-s8-bixby-will-help-you-shop-except-if-youre-with-verizon/
======
Sam_Harris
Warning loud autoplay video

